# Decodificador movistar dsb-646v



## jhonny2398 (Ago 2, 2017)

Buenas tarde tengo la siguiente falla, el decodificador presenta el led parpadeando en verde, le cambie tres diodos dañados que son dp7 abierto ,dp14,dp15 en corto y el aparato funciono dos dias y presento la misma falla pero esta vez los diodos estan en buen estado para asegurarme los cambie y sigue la misma falla, tambie le cambie los diferentes componentes capacitores; cp13,cp1,cp16,cp16,cp6,cp128, diodos dp8,dp9,dp10 y sigue la falla por favor si alguien me pude dar una pista se lo agradezco


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 2, 2017)

Darte una pista sería hacerlo a ciegas si no se tienen fotos de lo que tú estás viendo, puede que tengas PWM malos, componentes SMD, alguna resistencia abierta, soldaduras flojas, etc, etc, etc. 

No se tienen referencias del voltaje de trabajo de ese aparato, mediciones que has hecho, circunstancias en que falló el aparato, ni nada. 

Sacaré la bola de cristal a ver si me da más pistas .

En resumen: sube fotos claras por las dos caras de la PCB, y da más información (mediciones que has hecho, voltaje con el que trabaja el equipo, etc).


----------

